# Thanksgiving humor!



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2014)

View attachment 10953


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 9, 2014)

View attachment 10970


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh, wish we had more headless reporters, oh wait, we do already!!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2014)

not funny, but I'll add it anyway ..


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2014)

Edit .. creepy!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 10, 2014)

I did laugh, but then I have kind of a sick sense of humor as you probably know Bonnie  It's more true then funny I'm betting


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh that second one, omg, that is creepy.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh that second one, omg, that is creepy.



You are so right!!  . bye creepy! ..


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 10, 2014)

That does it, I'm having a big salad and a vegie burger for thanksgiving


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2014)

View attachment 10977


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2014)

View attachment 10978


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 10977



Okay, now I'm joining Denise in having a Thanksgiving salad... :grey:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks!
View attachment 10979


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2014)

View attachment 11024


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2014)

View attachment 11044


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh SC, eeeeeeeeeeeweeeeeeeeeeeee, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)

Two Toms!

View attachment 11135


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 16, 2014)

Is that a buddy of yours Jim, neat photo


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Is that a buddy of yours Jim, neat photo


No Denise, and I don't know the boy either.  I found that while looking for old pictures for Pappy's thread.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2014)

View attachment 11166


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 17, 2014)

Now there's a costume that could take the cake!!  Or the turkey


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2014)

View attachment 11185


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2014)

View attachment 11286


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2014)

View attachment 11337


----------



## JudyB (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## JudyB (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2014)

View attachment 11350


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## JudyB (Nov 23, 2014)

* I'm lovin' all the posts!*


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving 2014!
View attachment 11408


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2014)

That turkey familiy serving bacon is hilarious!


----------



## Ina (Nov 24, 2014)

Radish Rose,
I thought they were worms.  Mmmm tasty yummy worms.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 24, 2014)

Sure looks like bacon, but on 2nd thought, I realized they are worms. Birds like worms.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2014)

View attachment 11437


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2014)




----------

